# My new V6 project thread.. thoughts after a few days



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes you read it right.I have decided to sell my much loved QS which as most of you know has had extensive modifications carried out by TTS Roadsport to the tune of £12000 or so and making one of the best MK1 TT's in the UK. ( Now sold )









The only reason its up for sale is to make way for another project TT. This time all I am saying is it will have a couple more cylinders 

Cheers

Neil


----------



## K3GNM (Jun 28, 2011)

Hell of a car! If i could i would....


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Good luck with the sale Neil. Epic car! Whoever buys it won't be disappointed

Look forward to seeing what is next on the horizon...


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Best, most perfected quality kitted out, big turbo qs in the land for a fantastic price.... 

Someone will be very very lucky and happy. And will have to bear the pain of a constant wide mouthed frog grin on his/her face while driving the beast. 

Look forward to project v6 Neil.

Damien.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Look forward to project v6 Neil.


+1 to that - I suspect the V6 is going to present more of a challenge in the £'s to power ratio  
I'll be looking for pointers to gaining a few horses without being threatened with castration by er indoors
Stewart


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks guys for the comments and yes a V6 QS type project is whats on my mind. Really cant wait to get started. I will sorely miss my QS as it is simply an awesome car and the best B road blitzer I have owned and I have owned some nice cars before too.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Thats a lot of car for the money, don't think you could hope for a more sorted and reliable car.

Should have bought a red QS.

FFS make sure you get a red V6.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

neilc said:


> and yes a V6 QS type project is whats on my mind. Really cant wait to get started.


Ohh er misses! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Look forward to the thread/story Neil.

Brian


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Tritium said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > and yes a V6 QS type project is whats on my mind. Really cant wait to get started.
> ...


Me too , and james I would love a red one


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Good luck selling mate! but Vspurs couldnt sell his for £13k so not sure anyone will pay it for yours, hope they do for ya though.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Danny1 said:


> Good luck selling mate! but Vspurs couldnt sell his for £13k so not sure anyone will pay it for yours, hope they do for ya though.


Thanks Danny , but Vspurs car is much older than mine and not a QS either + silver is a bit old hat isn't it :wink:


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

Can't believe you're selling this. What a piece of kit!

Will the new project be a mk1 or mk2?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TT-Rossco said:


> Can't believe you're selling this. What a piece of kit!
> 
> Will the new project be a mk1 or mk2?


Did Audi make a Mk2 TT :?: :wink:


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

neilc said:


> TT-Rossco said:
> 
> 
> > Can't believe you're selling this. What a piece of kit!
> ...


Ha ha good answer!! Look forward to seeing the new project develop.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Welcome aboard..my door is always open for Q&A.
Maybe Saturday will convince you one way or another.. :roll:

I would be interested to find out what your budget is..
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Just put a TTRS engine in a Red QS that's a lot more exciting in my book and less problematic.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

That's a dream of mine....a 5cld turbo in a qs....even the old ANN 20v 5cld T would be delicious. I actually own both but in separate cars...right off to google that idea....  
I must admit Neil i've said it before and i will say it again...if audi had made a v6 qs i would have bought that over the 1.8T.

Damien.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

TTSPORT666 said:


> That's a dream of mine....a 5cld turbo in a qs....even the old ANN 20v 5cld T would be delicious. I actually own both but in separate cars...right off to google that idea....
> I must admit Neil i've said it before and i will say it again...if audi had made a v6 qs i would have bought that over the 1.8T.
> 
> Damien.


Rip the seats and sound deadening out of a V6 and paint the roof black, there you go mate sorted


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Danny1 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > That's a dream of mine....a 5cld turbo in a qs....even the old ANN 20v 5cld T would be delicious. I actually own both but in separate cars...right off to google that idea....
> ...


Hey Danny , thats my idea out of the bag then :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Danny1 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > That's a dream of mine....a 5cld turbo in a qs....even the old ANN 20v 5cld T would be delicious. I actually own both but in separate cars...right off to google that idea....
> ...


Bit more to it than that Danny.  But Danny's world sounds fun,,, 

Damien.


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

Part-ex????


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

RudeBadger said:


> Part-ex????


Of course  Interested :?:


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

So Neil are you going down the v6t route? Shame the qs is going but good luck with the new project. Hope you still going to do the meets if your qs goes, well you still have plenty of other tts to use


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

richyboy said:


> So Neil are you going down the v6t route? Shame the qs is going but good luck with the new project. Hope you still going to do the meets if your qs goes, well you still have plenty of other tts to use


Just weighing up the route I will go down Rich , of course I will still do the meets as well , got 6 TT's to choose from at the mo :lol:


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

This is the kind of V6 project you need
http://www.dialynx.co.uk/Performance/photos.html

Dialynx TT Bullett ..... mmmmmm


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Good luck with the sale, I hope it's a quick one as it will be interesting to see what you have planned.

-Nate


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Neil this might be a great idea for a cost effective rear seat delete, for your new TTv6 project. All you would need is the rear chassis brace. And voila. 

Damien.

http://www.eurokreations.com/Audi_TT_Seat_Delete.html


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Grahamstt said:


> This is the kind of V6 project you need
> http://www.dialynx.co.uk/Performance/photos.html
> 
> Dialynx TT Bullett ..... mmmmmm


Wow your telling me , that looks awesome but I reckon there were some serious amounts of money involved in it


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Neil this might be a great idea for a cost effective rear seat delete, for your new TTv6 project. All you would need is the rear chassis brace. And voila.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> http://www.eurokreations.com/Audi_TT_Seat_Delete.html


Wow thats great Damien , Your America trips are proving to very fruitful for us fellow forum members. That mod is a definite 

Cheers

Neil


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

No worries Neil...its a pleasure..looks a really clean neat little install. 

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well the project has started now , sort of. I have made an offer that's been accepted on a V6 manual in Dolomite grey with 52000 miles on a 2005/05 plate and also bought myself a little car for the track as well. Bloody hell I dont do things by half :lol:


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sounds exciting the new TT wont be for track then??? whats the track car?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm guessing a S3 BT silver


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> I'm guessing a S3 BT silver


James how did you guess :wink: Yes thats the plan to make the BT S3 my track car and remove the interior and fit some buckets up front as the car already has 325BHP and all associated mods.

As for the new TT, well you will just have to wait and see what direction I go in.

Neil


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Christ this is exiting stuff Neil....  . Really looking forward to your project updates. [smiley=book2.gif] Little sad we wont be seeing you on track in a TTmk1 in the future though. 8)

Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Christ this is exiting stuff Neil....  . Really looking forward to your project updates. [smiley=book2.gif] Little sad we wont be seeing you on track in a TTmk1 in the future though. 8)
> 
> Damien.


I quite agree Damien I could go into a maybe the "special" QS isn't quite so special as it *should* have been but I'm going to keep quiet.


----------



## jonnykage (Jul 11, 2012)

hi everyone im new to this site, could someone please point me in the wright direction as im looking for a audi tt comfort ecu 8n7962267 c


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

James , dont start that one up :wink: :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jonnykage said:


> hi everyone im new to this site, could someone please point me in the wright direction as im looking for a audi tt comfort ecu 8n7962267 c


Check out parts wanted


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

jamman said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Christ this is exiting stuff Neil....  . Really looking forward to your project updates. [smiley=book2.gif] Little sad we wont be seeing you on track in a TTmk1 in the future though. 8)
> ...


is this where i step in??? hahaha


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

jamman said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Christ this is exiting stuff Neil....  . Really looking forward to your project updates. [smiley=book2.gif] Little sad we wont be seeing you on track in a TTmk1 in the future though. 8)
> ...


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow was not expecting this Neil your QS is totally spot on ! Im sure your 2 new cars will be to a very high standard though :wink: If I was looking for a mk1 TT right now this is the one I would be going for :roll:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

jamman said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Christ this is exiting stuff Neil....  . Really looking forward to your project updates. [smiley=book2.gif] Little sad we wont be seeing you on track in a TTmk1 in the future though. 8)
> ...


Ahh James i so glad you kept quiet...phew.. [smiley=guitarist.gif] lol.

I think you secretly dream of a red qs every night... [smiley=sleeping.gif]

Lets just say the qs has the "carcass" to be made into something special  ....but make sure you consider spending a major wodge of dosh in making it a very capable all round coupe. I don't regret buying mine. Ownership gets more interesting and fun with every carefully chosen mod 

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Wise words Damien , wise words


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

neilc said:


> Grahamstt said:
> 
> 
> > This is the kind of V6 project you need
> ...


£12k for drive in drive out service.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Buy cheap, pay twice..
Steve


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

jamman said:


> I could go into a maybe the "special" QS isn't quite so special as it *should* have been but I'm going to keep quiet.


And precisely the reason he's now going V6, just a shame it's not Misano (Orange) Red :wink:

Looking forward to seeing this project 8)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

PeTTe-N said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > I could go into a maybe the "special" QS isn't quite so special as it *should* have been but I'm going to keep quiet.
> ...


Hmmmmm , not quite right but yes I am looking forward to modding my new V6. The Qs I believe is still a great TT and the most focused but I really have done as much as possible to my QS and feel the time is right for another TT project. And after having two 1.8T's its time for a change.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

DING DING DING.... "in the red corner we have the mighty TTV6" And in the blue corner tonight representing the turbo fraternity we have the qs..... "looks close Jim, but will the v6 deliver the knock out punch".....  [smiley=gossip.gif]

Damien.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

TTSPORT666 said:


> DING DING DING.... "in the red corner we have the mighty TTV6" And in the blue corner tonight representing the turbo fraternity we have the qs..... "looks close Jim, but will the v6 deliver the knock out punch".....  [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> Damien.


Already has the QS is up for sale after 12k spent on it!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Danny1 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > DING DING DING.... "in the red corner we have the mighty TTV6" And in the blue corner tonight representing the turbo fraternity we have the qs..... "looks close Jim, but will the v6 deliver the knock out punch".....  [smiley=gossip.gif]
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Fair cop Danny... lol.

Damien.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Bikerz said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Grahamstt said:
> ...


Total fail sheldon. I have an email from dialynx that says they used to charge 25 grand plus vat but they don't offer it any more :roll:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > TTSPORT666 said:
> ...


Again not quite right guys , I still love my QS it is a mighty machine for sure but as said after 2 x 1.8T;s its time to explore another TT and it may not be as capable as the QS. You never know.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

neilc said:


> Again not quite right guys , I still love my QS it is a mighty machine for sure but as said after 2 x 1.8T;s its time to explore another TT and it may not be as capable as the QS. You never know.


Good luck with your project Neil


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Matt B said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Again not quite right guys , I still love my QS it is a mighty machine for sure but as said after 2 x 1.8T;s its time to explore another TT and it may not be as capable as the QS. You never know.
> ...


Cheers Matt , level headed as always 

P.s Which project , the TT or the S3 :wink:


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

Grahamstt said:


> This is the kind of V6 project you need
> http://www.dialynx.co.uk/Performance/photos.html
> 
> Dialynx TT Bullett ..... mmmmmm


Ive been in this car and couldn't stop smiling for the rest of the week! 8)


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

neilc said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > neilc said:
> ...


Both lol.

Gotta admit my next purchase will not be a tt. I am getting a bit fed up of driving whilst keeping an eye on egt coolant temps iat Timing oil pressure and boost. I just want something that starts and works. And I don't need to supply an insurance company with a 4 page modification list lol


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing a S3 BT silver
> ...


Dibs on the s3 recaros ;-)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Matt B said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers Matt , level headed as always
> ...


Old git :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Already has the QS is up for sale after 12k spent on it![/quote] :lol: :lol: Fair cop Danny... lol.

Damien.[/quote]

Again not quite right guys , I still love my QS it is a mighty machine for sure but as said after 2 x 1.8T;s its time to explore another TT and it may not be as capable as the QS. You never know.[/quote]

So how about this Neil.... "THE NORFOLK PERFORMANCE CAR V6 QS CONVERSION" Like they did in the usa with the ELEANOR mustang.....all the ingredients of the recipe are obtainable, A customer wants you build....  
Can i have a saturday job..... [smiley=kid.gif]

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Will be interesting to see if you go manual or have the balls for DSG..
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Steve it will be a manual....Neil is a shrewd cookie.  I think in dolomite grey my physic chart suggests... 

Damien.


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> Will be interesting to see if you go manual or have the balls for DSG..
> Steve


He's gone manual ......... keep up Steve :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Will be interesting to see if you go manual or have the balls for DSG..
> Steve


Not bothered reading the post mate ?

Don't worry Steve your crown is safe (on this forum anyway) Neil isn't mug enough to want to stick a turbo on a V6.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Oh, must have missed a few posts.
Steve


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

I haven't driven a v6 TT but doesn't the extra weight of the lump up front have a negative effect on the handling?
That was the whole point of the qS wasn't it? Audi used the 1.8T in the qS for a reason. It was not the most powerful engine but it gave better power to weight than the v6 as well as better handling.

I do understand the appeal of the v6 sound (i love my straight 6 sound :grin: ), but I wouldn't get a TT with one. Maybe I'm missing the point?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Well what do i hear... heavy front end V6 to the lighter weight qs.... which one is best.....

THERE IS ONLY ONE WAY TO FIND OUT :arrow:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Well what do i hear... heavy front end V6 to the lighter weight qs.... which one is best.....
> 
> THERE IS ONLY ONE WAY TO FIND OUT :arrow:


Give me a month and you will have the answer guys , I think as Damien says a QS style TT V6 could really work and has probably already been done by someone no doubt.

Soon ladies and Gentlemen you will see what I have proposed but outright power may take a back seat if it had back seats but you know what I mean :wink:


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Has anyone done throttle bodies on a V6? must sound immense, many many years ago I used to have a 2.1 corsa running throttle bodies and alot more pushing 220bhp! Alot less to go wrong than turbo conversions and alot cheaper, wouldnt get the same power inscrease as the turbos but zero lag! just a thought


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

You will be struggling to put TBs on the V6 due to lack of front end space.
Steve


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thats what money is there for! where theres a will theres a way!

nice sound though!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well we have started now , wheels and tyres ordered  And been eyeing up seats too.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

And now I have ordered a rear seat delete kit too. Thanks Damien for the lead  The V6 QS is taking shape nicely now.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

neilc said:


> Well we have started now , wheels and tyres ordered  And been eyeing up seats too.


Don't you think you have enough cars without looking at Seat's now :roll: :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

markypoo said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Well we have started now , wheels and tyres ordered  And been eyeing up seats too.
> ...


Ha Ha ,

Damn the seat delete guys in the states just sent me a refund [smiley=bigcry.gif] They dont do postage outside of the USA.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Im sure you could get something similar made up with the brace bar cheaper than that kit was :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

neilc said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> > neilc said:
> ...


Neil i might be able to help you with that, will talk tomorrow.  
Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Taking a big suitcase then :wink:


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

neilc said:


> Taking a big suitcase then :wink:


You've heard of airlines refusing a a paid for seat when they are 'over-subscribed' on a flight. Now we know why. The Damien import plc.... :roll:

Brian


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Funny you should say that Brian...one of my Evo dv valves got a seat in first class the other day....he was sat next to Diana ross....oh how they gassed on and on..... nothing but hot air...

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well the project has now started for real as I picked up the V6 yesterday. Its in Dolomite grey with the suede and leather interior with two tone black and lighter grey interior. I am really pleased with it and as an added bonus it came with the split rim alloys with brand new Bridgestone Potenza tyres  But alas these will be up for sale as will the interior to make way for my plans detailed below.

The idea being to create a squat and lowish look with a slightly concaved look to the wheels , and concentrate on handling , noise and a custom interior with Recaro Pole Positions with silver suede centres to match the lighter grey interior.

So to many peoples surprise I will forego big power with this project. ( I will leave that to the S3 BT :wink: )









A pic of the car prior to mods.

















Alloys to be fitted with 235/40/18 Goodyear Eagle F1 Assymetric 2 tyres 
Bilstein PSS Coilovers
Superpro Wishbone Bushes
Defcon Wishbne inserts
Superpro Dogbone Bush
H&R Anti Roll Bars
Superpro Bushes for ARBs
Haldex Controller
Forge 6 pot 356mm brake kit
Miller Racing Brake Fluid
Superpro Rear Toe Bushes
Spacers 12 mm rear and 10mm front
Blueflame Y Shape Exhaust 
Modshack Intake - Painted Dolomite 
Revo Stage 2 remap
Forge Adjustable Tie Bars
Forge Short and Side Shifter
4 Wheel Alignment
2 x Pole Positions with silver suede inserts
Rear seat delete kit

Cant wait to get it started and see the before and after shots.

Neil


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

looking good, big list!! what wheels are they?


----------



## JamesDSG (Sep 20, 2009)

Looking good, i do really like the RSii wheels but can never make up my mind if they have aged well or not.... if you get what i mean! :?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Rich196 said:


> looking good, big list!! what wheels are they?


They are branded as 3SDM wheels ,Will look great I think especially when low and wide in the arches


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ah Neil she is a bute.....i can imagine in my minds eye how good she will look.....class. Squat like a bullfrog on her concave rims....  Exellent idea on the seats....will look oem with matched centres. Cannot wait to see her develope. 8)

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Ah Neil she is a bute.....i can imagine in my minds eye how good she will look.....class. Squat like a bullfrog on her concave rims....  Exellent idea on the seats....will look oem with matched centres. Cannot wait to see her develope. 8)
> 
> Damien.


Thanks Damien , Thanks for all your positive comments. Will be great to get some before and after shots soon


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

neilc said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> > looking good, big list!! what wheels are they?
> ...


Nice, I looked at those a while back, I love the concave look. I'd say they look a bit more than *slightly* concave, are you going for them staggered? Will look awesome 8)

Car looks nice, shame about the RSII's ....... I'll take those nasty horrible things off your hands if you're getting rid :roll: :lol:


----------



## TexasTT (Feb 18, 2011)

The best color and a great mod list. Looking forward to it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Should be nice once finished 8)


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice work Neil  Congrats!

A rather nice list of mods to come too. Look forward to seeing this develop!


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Sounds good mate!

I would still try and fit some ITB's on it if I had your money mate  be a forum first I bet too


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Firstly -love the wheels. They are very similar to some Tomason ones I looked at before the oz - really like them.

Secondly, I know you aren't gonna charge it but I am thinking after the QS this will feel somewhat underpowered. I reckon some kind of FI system is inevitable for you.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Matt B said:


> I am thinking after the QS this will feel somewhat underpowered.


Been banging this drum loud and hard but Cromer bumpkins aint arf deafos :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking after the QS this will feel somewhat underpowered.
> ...


ha ha , I have heard your banging james :lol: Well I am pleasantly surprised at the V6 guys TBH , I reckon with the map , exhaust and air filter it should have around 280BHP and 265LBFT so will be interesting to see how it feels after that lot.

Really looking forward to seeing it finished


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

Sweet car Neil . Good luck with it mate.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Doesnt the map for n/a cars get you about 15bhp tops? ITB's man! go for it.


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Nice one Neil 

You not tempted to bush-up the rear trailing arms and tie bars to finish it off?

The V6 should sound lovely through the Blueflame too 

Josh


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Super Josh said:


> Nice one Neil
> 
> You not tempted to bush-up the rear trailing arms and tie bars to finish it off?
> 
> ...


Hmmm , thats on my list I thought :? Forge rear tie bars and bushes too. Yeah I cant wait to hear the Blueflame


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

jamman said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking after the QS this will feel somewhat underpowered.
> ...


V6=needs a supercharger

Do it do it do it do it


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Danny1 said:


> Doesnt the map for n/a cars get you about 15bhp tops? ITB's man! go for it.


Well according to a certain knowledgable chap I know he reckons the 3 items will produce 280 ish 

Or I could just spend another £5000 and get a supercharger kit :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

neilc said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > Doesnt the map for n/a cars get you about 15bhp tops? ITB's man! go for it.
> ...


Do it do it do it do it


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

neilc said:


> Or I could just spend another £5000 and get a supercharger kit :wink:


You know you want too 8) I know I do, I just cant afford it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

PeTTe-N said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Or I could just spend another £5000 and get a supercharger kit :wink:
> ...


No I must stop myself , stop it Neil stop googling supercharger kits for V6 TT's :lol:


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

neilc said:


> PeTTe-N said:
> 
> 
> > neilc said:
> ...


You'd still be able to organise TT only track days, instead of TT's plus an S3!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Might just have to sneak the S3 in Pete :wink: , Sparco buckets arriving for that this week


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Hmmm... supercharger kit for a 1.8T. That would sort the off-boost=no-go problem.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

http://www.turner-race-developments.co. ... _month.htm :roll: :wink:


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

markypoo said:


> http://www.turner-race-developments.co.uk/project_of_the_month.htm :roll: :wink:


Oh you nasty person! I'd managed to stop looking there for a whole month now. But now Neil has shown his dolomite grey V6 - like mine. That like pops up and I get cold sweats again...  :lol:

Brian


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol: Just ask for Dan when you call :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Bloody hell I am tempted now :lol: STOP IT NEIL DO NOT PICK UP THE PHONE


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

When you don't pick up the phone, don't forget to not ask them about a kit for a 1.8 too...


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Mondo said:


> When you don't pick up the phone, don't forget to not ask them about a kit for a 1.8 too...


There phone is engaged [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------



## samsam (Jun 13, 2012)

Good list of mods you've got there

How are you going to go about mounting the Recaros? I've got one in my loft I want to wack in,


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

samsam said:


> Good list of mods you've got there
> 
> How are you going to go about mounting the Recaros? I've got one in my loft I want to wack in,


Thanks , well these seats are coming from Recaro direct and I have ordered the proper seat mounts and side fitting kit too.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Think this is my fav thread ever...  yes even beats coilover discussions.....

Supercharger for the 1.8t......now that would be something else. I remember talking to Nik Sharans dad on a flight to LA years ago on the ins and outs on supercharging over turbocharging. Would give the 1.8t some needed character....remember how the old golf rallye used to sound.... 

Neil this would be the way to go with your V6..... 

Damien.


----------



## samsam (Jun 13, 2012)

neilc said:


> samsam said:
> 
> 
> > Good list of mods you've got there
> ...


Right the mounting parts from Recaro or Audi? How much £££ we talking for just a drivers set?

Thanks


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

samsam said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > samsam said:
> ...


About £250 each side [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## samsam (Jun 13, 2012)

£250  Was worried about that. :lol: some guy on ebay has just a passenger one up at over £300 delivered, been on there a few months now.


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice one Neil good luck with it all.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Just spoke to TRD and they reckon £4000 for supercharger kit which would produce 330BHP / 330LBFT or £5500 for a charge cooled version which would produce 370BHP/350LBFT 

Hmmmmm ,food for thought there :lol:


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

neilc said:


> Just spoke to TRD and they reckon £4000 for supercharger kit which would produce 330BHP / 330LBFT or £5500 for a charge cooled version which would produce 370BHP/350LBFT
> 
> Hmmmmm ,food for thought there :lol:


Is that fitted setup all parts etc drive in drive out with a warranty? Or just the charge of the kit?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Danny1 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Just spoke to TRD and they reckon £4000 for supercharger kit which would produce 330BHP / 330LBFT or £5500 for a charge cooled version which would produce 370BHP/350LBFT
> ...


Fitted and all done , not a bad price I thought


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yep £4k isnt a bad price for that in my opinion either. Have they done alot of them?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Danny1 said:


> Yep £4k isnt a bad price for that in my opinion either. Have they done alot of them?


Thats the sticking point really Danny as they do lots of Mk5 Golf R32's and some Mk4 R32;s as well but never a Mk1 TT


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

neilc said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep £4k isnt a bad price for that in my opinion either. Have they done alot of them?
> ...


Get in there and be the first! then in a couple of months i will give you £7k for your v6 8)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Danny1 said:


> Get in there and be the first! then in a couple of months i will give you £7k for your v6 8)


NOT IN A MILLION YEARS


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

neilc said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > Get in there and be the first! then in a couple of months i will give you £7k for your v6 8)
> ...


You would have said that about the QS too 

I think its got to be very tempting for you but if your gonna use the BT S3 then theres your power car, I would stick to your simple plans for the V6.

good luck either way though.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Jesus call the Doctor I agree with Danny


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TBH Danny , thats the plan really I will more than likely stick to my original plans.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

jamman said:


> Jesus call the Doctor I agree with Danny


Copy and keep for some future thread fun


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

If you do get to TRD then give us a shout as I'm only 20minutes from them so be good to meet up and see the new beasty/beauty


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

neilc said:


> TBH Danny , thats the plan really I will more than likely stick to my original plans.


Bloody tempting though at that price  Wish I'd got 4k floating around


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Neil
Stop listening to these girls.
Whats the point in making it handle well if it had less grunt than a mapped 225. It would take more than the noise to keep me entertained. 350bhp on a V6 is perfect.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Matt B said:


> 350bhp on a V6 is perfect.


I know that but I am trying to tell myself it doesn't matter :lol:


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Matt B said:


> Neil
> Stop listening to these girls.
> Whats the point in making it handle well if it had less grunt than a mapped 225. It would take more than the noise to keep me entertained. 350bhp on a V6 is perfect.


Oh and don't forget you'll be needing some lightweight wheels Neil, those 3sdm's will be way too heavy :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

PeTTe-N said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Neil
> ...


True - U need some lightweights in your life


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Matt B said:


> PeTTe-N said:
> 
> 
> > Matt B said:
> ...


I already have James as a friend thanks :lol: :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Neil..you will soon grow immune to the advice for the V6..
Weight at the front is better for the V6..ie the 2.5RS is heavier than the V6 and for good reason.
Steve


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

Matt B said:


> PeTTe-N said:
> 
> 
> > Matt B said:
> ...


I'm with this, and those wheels are already starting to look dated/on everything, but these however could look good, nice bit of concave and lightweight

http://www.xxrwheels.com/xxr_527.shtml


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Some pics of my new V6 after it has been valeted today , really is in great condition with immaculate paintwork. I look forward to seeing some pics of the car during its modification process to see the before and after. Dropping it to the TT shop tomorrow for the change to happen


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

neilc said:


> Some pics of my new V6 after it has been valeted today , really is in great condition with immaculate paintwork. I look forward to seeing some pics of the car during its modification process to see the before and after. Dropping it to the TT shop tomorrow for the change to happen


Looks nice  can't wait to see it when its done !


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Looks like you need one of these Neil..








Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Looks like you need one of these Neil..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm , I like  How much :?:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I will have a wee think..
Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> I will have a wee think..
> Steve


Cheers Steve


----------



## Jakalus (Jul 28, 2011)

Rocketr said:


> I'm with this, and those wheels are already starting to look dated/on everything, but these however could look good, nice bit of concave and lightweight
> 
> http://www.xxrwheels.com/xxr_527.shtml


Knew i'd seen them wheels before! Back from mx5 days, this is the danglies of '5s, USDM and with 250bhp mmmmm, would look great on a TT!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Stunning looking race wheel, they make our fitment and offset :?: 

Damien.


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Those BBS have scrubbed up nicely Neil


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Special looking motor there, and superb colour choice if I may say so Neil. 
Look forward to seeing the stilts removed from under those arches. Not sure the BBS wheels.
However, don't you dare get a supercharger, that could mean a financial crisis and a wailin' and gnashin' of teeth in Somerset. TRD are too close for comfort  'SHE' might notice....resulting in 'incapacitation' on a grand scale.

Brian


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

good bunch at TRD and only 20 mins from me


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

just looks a bit too much like TuRD at first glance


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Car now dropped off to TTS for the mods to begin and I came back in an auto Seat Arosa loan car. Nice  :wink:

P.s Those Forge 6 pots are an awesome sight


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Never thought anyone would describe James as a "lightweight"... :roll:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

When do you get her back Neil? Must be ace having a new project....I admire how you are using all your years of knowledge modding the mk1 TT.... well it is your 3rd.... 

Those brakes are the dogs swingy bits....the alloys on yet? 

Damien.


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

neilc said:


> P.s Those Forge 6 pots are an awesome sight


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

They work as well as they look too


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

You scoped out the cost of replacement discs for those Forge jobbies? Just a heads-up, my friend.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks in good nick and an interesting project. I can't help agree with Matt though that as much fun as a new project will be, with current plans it'll be slower in a straight line and handle less well than the QS.

I like the super charge idea. 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I don't think Neil is aiming for massive silly power for his TTv6? More the fact it has a delicious engine note....which is sooo lacking from the 1.8t! I do think the TTv6 can be made into an awesome handling car, even if the front end is a tad heavier. I think Neil is willing to forego the slight overall advantage in handling with the qs, for a car that sounds like beast...  And his itch for big turbo power is covered with his s3 track car.... Every base is covered.... a wise man indeed 

Damien.


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Look forward to seeing this come back from TTS. You certainly don't hang about Neil


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the positive comments guys , and yes Damien is right I will forego big power on this TT although I have to say I am really suprised how well this car goes , got a really lusty feel to the mid range and I think with the Blueflame , Modshack induction and stage 2 map it should be pretty quick. And again as Damien says by the time I have finished with the BT S3 it will be just as quick as the QS BT 

I had a good look at the wheels when I was there and boy oh boy are they going to look great just tucked in the arches with those massive front discs just fitting inside. I AM GETTING EXCITED


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

The brakes are indeed big, and TBH unless you go down the forced induction (ala HPA, HGP) route then the max you will see is about 280

I had cams and everything else needed, the main draw to the V6 is the noise which I found to be so addictive, 
a slight blip of the right foot and a smile appears, enjoy it it is such a nice growl


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I hereby predict that it will take less than 6 months for this car to be charged.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Matt B said:


> I hereby predict that it will take less than 6 months for this car to be charged.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


That long :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Before the other vultures beat me to it... Can I have first dibs on the V6 brakes?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Good luck with the 3.6 conversion.. [smiley=gossip.gif] 
Anon


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Garth said:


> Before the other vultures beat me to it... Can I have first dibs on the V6 brakes?


You could but they are shot.


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

neilc said:


> Garth said:
> 
> 
> > Before the other vultures beat me to it... Can I have first dibs on the V6 brakes?
> ...


I can fix anything, me ;-)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

A pic of my V6 with all the lovely goodies that are about to be fitted


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

neilc said:


> A pic of my V6 with all the lovely goodies that are about to be fitted


Very nice mate, your new business must be booming with all this cash to splash  How long till its all fitted? couple of days? will be good to see it done.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Can't see the turbo..
Steve


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

...nor the supercharger...


----------



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

neilc said:


> A pic of my V6 with all the lovely goodies that are about to be fitted


What Alloys are those? Don't suppose anyone has any pic's with them on a TT?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Borisp said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > A pic of my V6 with all the lovely goodies that are about to be fitted
> ...


I am sure you will see some soon :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Borisp said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > A pic of my V6 with all the lovely goodies that are about to be fitted
> ...


They are 3SDM and I haven't seen another TT with them on.



Mondo said:


> ...nor the supercharger...


Not yet :wink:



V6RUL said:


> Can't see the turbo..
> Steve


Sorry Steve  Buts thats not going to happen I'm afraid.

And Danny the car should be ready this week , but I am waiting for the Recaro's to arrive from Germany and they may take another 2 weeks yet [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

viewtopic.php?t=266479&p=2256216

Will look good once on.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ahh great shot of your new v6 bug Neil..... the excitement mounts as the plot thickens. I think after the project qs Neil, your "Fans" have high expectations for your new acquisition...  . Cannot wait to see her sitting low on those new rims....  And expecting sound clips of the blueflame's sweet sweet music... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> . Cannot wait to see her sitting low on those new rims....  And expecting sound clips of the blueflame's sweet sweet music... :wink:
> Damien.


Me to Damien , that's for sure especially as I am driving round in Dave's Green Seat Arosa 1.4 Auto as a loan car :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

neilc said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > . Cannot wait to see her sitting low on those new rims....  And expecting sound clips of the blueflame's sweet sweet music... :wink:
> ...


Jesus...1.4 auto...  That is Dave's cunning plan to prepare you for the greatness when you get your car back...  
I'm sitting at home on 2hour standby on the edge of my seat ready to be flung to an unknown corner of gods earth?? [smiley=help.gif]

After this i will be able to plan a set date very soon with Vince for the mighty fitting of the billy's...  
Damien.


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

neilc said:


> Garth said:
> 
> 
> > Before the other vultures beat me to it... Can I have first dibs on the V6 brakes?
> ...


Is that a yes or a no then? :smile:


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

neilc said:


> A pic of my V6 with all the lovely goodies that are about to be fitted


Lots of win right there!! 8)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Garth said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Garth said:
> ...


Sorry Garth , but the discs and pads were metal on metal and totally ruined and reference the calipers I have done a deal with TTS on the old parts. Sorry Mate.


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

When are the drl's getting fitted Neil ?


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

[quote ="neilc"]
Sorry Garth , but the discs and pads were metal on metal and totally ruined and reference the calipers I have done a deal with TTS on the old parts. Sorry Mate.[/quote]
Fair play. I would never put second hand discs or pads on so it was only the calipers I wanted anyway. Never mind, I'll pick some up elsewhere, cheers


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

neilc said:


> A pic of my V6 with all the lovely goodies that are about to be fitted


It didn't look like that when I left ........... it looked like a scouser had been at it, your car was on bricks :lol: 

Cheers for the wheels :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

PeTTe-N said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > A pic of my V6 with all the lovely goodies that are about to be fitted
> ...


Yeah that's the new look for Mk1 TT's now. Bricks for wheels , its on trend don't you know .


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

How is it all going Neil? When are you picking her up?  Cannot wait for the next set of pictures... 

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> How is it all going Neil? When are you picking her up?  Cannot wait for the next set of pictures...
> 
> Damien.


Hey Damien , well the brakes are on ( Just !!! ) Very tight but they fit without having 19's , should have a pic later hopefully. The main delay is the Pole Positions , Recaro didn't have any with my colour choice so they are being made for me and may take another 2 weeks [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ah Geez....will be worth the wait for the PP's with grey centre's though. I bet the brakes look immense Neil. This project is one of my all time fav's. How does this project match your qs project more exiting?  I think this build, for yourself is maybe about creating the perfect TT mk1 balance, from all your years of TT mk1 ownership and tuning experience...  All the handling attributes of your qs and the magic soundtrack of a throaty v6, with qs touches....A perfect mix.. 

Damien.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

You don't do things by halves do you? lol Lot of expensive kit there, should look great on those new wheels, never been a fan of those BBS. Is the exhaust blueflame? Res or non res?

Brakes look awesome, but unless you do charge or turbo it, are slightly overkill. :roll:


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Hark said:


> never been a fan of those BBS.


Not many people are, good job I'm not a sheep :lol: :lol: :lol:



Hark said:


> Brakes look awesome, but unless you do charge or turbo it, are slightly overkill. :roll:


Standard V6 brakes aren't up to much, they're OK for general road use but knowing Neil he'll have this on a track before long. 8)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hark said:


> You don't do things by halves do you? lol Lot of expensive kit there, should look great on those new wheels, never been a fan of those BBS. Is the exhaust blueflame? Res or non res?
> 
> Brakes look awesome, but unless you do charge or turbo it, are slightly overkill. :roll:


Exhaust is non res Hark and you have to have some overkill dont you :wink:



TTSPORT666 said:


> Ah Geez....will be worth the wait for the PP's with grey centre's though. I bet the brakes look immense Neil. This project is one of my all time fav's. How does this project match your qs project more exiting?  I think this build, for yourself is maybe about creating the perfect TT mk1 balance, from all your years of TT mk1 ownership and tuning experience...  All the handling attributes of your qs and the magic soundtrack of a throaty v6, with qs touches....A perfect mix..
> 
> Damien.


Hey Damien , many thanks for your continued positive comments , I really think this will be a really well balanced car and cant wait to see the finished car  Will have it on show at my stand at Audi Driver International show , you should come along. Be great to see you there.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Brakes look stunning, I quite like the wheels, Bilstein Pss's are a no brainer so will be a perfect setup.

Without a doubt the car will look great, sound superb and handle very well.

I still have big reservations about the lump and the fact you are used to a car with a lot more umph.

I know what you are like you will start whinning to me like a little girl. :-*

There happy now mardy bum. :wink:


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

Did Dave stack all that up for the photo shoot Neil? If he did wait till I see him gonna give him some stick over that . Looks like a good set of mods there mate good luck with it . Have you gone for the complete bush kit? If so could you pm me the fitted price as I'm gonna get Dave to do this for me in the near future. Cheers


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Neil likes a bit of bush :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> I know what you are like you will start whinning to me like a little girl. :-*
> 
> There happy now mardy bum. :wink:


Me whine never :wink: Thanks for posting in James.ABOUT TIME :lol: 



1sttt said:


> Did Dave stack all that up for the photo shoot Neil? If he did wait till I see him gonna give him some stick over that . Looks like a good set of mods there mate good luck with it . Have you gone for the complete bush kit? If so could you pm me the fitted price as I'm gonna get Dave to do this for me in the near future. Cheers


Yeah Dave stacked it all up for me , makes for a great shot. Yes its a complete bush kit , everywhere there is a bush to change then it gets changed. Not sure on price at the mo but I am sure it wont be cheap.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Oh another thing I like the colour


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

neilc said:


> A pic of my V6 with all the lovely goodies that are about to be fitted


Looking good 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

neilc said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > You don't do things by halves do you? lol Lot of expensive kit there, should look great on those new wheels, never been a fan of those BBS. Is the exhaust blueflame? Res or non res?
> ...


Hi Neil 
I always try and go to audi international its a great day. Will be there this year for sure.  
The car you are creating is something i honestly thought about doing before i bought my qs..a "qsv6"....but i was thinking dsg back then...When now i would probably opt for the manual... 
So watching your project come along is really exiting stuff.  Hows the rear seat delete parts coming along? let me know if i can help in any way.  
Damien.


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... looking forward to the next photo update on this! ...
... Is this project likely to make it to Audis in the Park? ... I'm guessing that might be rushing things a little bit? ... would love to see it in the flesh/metal though...


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... looking forward to the next photo update on this! ...
> ... Is this project likely to make it to Audis in the Park? ... I'm guessing that might be rushing things a little bit? ... would love to see it in the flesh/metal though...


Yes I am too , just waiting for the photos of the brakes on  I cant make Audi's in the park as its my wife's birthday that day so away for the weekend. But will be on display at ADI for sure.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I don't like the colour


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

neilc said:


> Yes I am too , just waiting for the photos of the brakes on  I cant make Audi's in the park as its my wife's birthday that day so away for the weekend. But will be on display at ADI for sure.


... you should have suggested a 'romantic picnic in the park' for her birthday ...


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> I don't like the colour


Are you a woman :?: You keep changing your mind :lol: :wink:


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Well Neil, I've decided in the interest of forum balance and fair play .....I hate this thread with a deep seated ( no QS) loathing. What with James going all woman ( big girls blouse) on you and Damien being gushy ( I know i know Damien,you airplane ladyboys are all the same mate)
I've decided that some balance is required. Of course it has nothing to do with the fact your doing all the jobs to your fabulous V6 ( sorry shitty lil TT hairdresser car) that I would like to do but can't afford. So I'm gona throw all my pram toys out and say 'I HATE YOU'

Brian
Disgusted Somerset.

Course I'm kidding ( i think) - love what your doing and when (if) we meet just check I've not swapped car parts mate - don't forget mines dolomite grey too.......... :-*


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Tritium said:


> Well Neil, I've decided in the interest of forum balance and fair play .....I hate this thread with a deep seated ( no QS) loathing. What with James going all woman ( big girls blouse) on you and Damien being gushy ( I know i know Damien,you airplane ladyboys are all the same mate)
> I've decided that some balance is required. Of course it has nothing to do with the fact your doing all the jobs to your fabulous V6 ( sorry shitty lil TT hairdresser car) that I would like to do but can't afford. So I'm gona throw all my pram toys out and say 'I HATE YOU'
> 
> Brian
> ...


:lol: :lol: Well I really cant wait for TTS to send me the brake pics then you can hate me some more :wink:


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

Whilst I appreciate a nice TT... what's with the OTT love-in that's going on? :roll:

Am I missing something or is Neil just getting most of the normal mods (that others do over a period of time) all done at the same time by giving TTS a blank cheque... how is that a 'project'? :?

I think some of you are all getting a little carried away? Bring back Frase's build, now THAT was interesting!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

tricklexxx said:


> Whilst I appreciate a nice TT... what's with the OTT love-in that's going on? :roll:
> 
> I guess people just like me :-*
> 
> ...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

My ol mucker trickle doesn't like TTS Neil have you noticed :wink:


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

tricklexxx said:


> Whilst I appreciate a nice TT... what's with the OTT love-in that's going on? :roll:
> 
> Am I missing something
> 
> ...


Back in me box now...

Brian


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Tritium said:


> tricklexxx said:
> 
> 
> > Whilst I appreciate a nice TT... what's with the OTT love-in that's going on? :roll:
> ...


Thanks Brian , I think we are singing off the same hymm sheet


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I like the colour


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> I like the colour


 :lol: :lol:

P.s I really wanted a red one :wink:


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > I like the colour
> ...


Traitor


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Tritium said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


Errr kidding , red is gay :-* :wink:


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

neilc said:


> Errr kidding , red is gay :-* :wink:


 :roll: Now who's being a woman :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Tritium said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Errr kidding , red is gay :-* :wink:
> ...


For all you know I might be a woman :-*


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the wheels on, they are beautiful... just looked on the web site, reasonably priced as well.
I think it is going to look sweet.

PS All this red nonsense... Dolomite is the best TT colour :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> Tritium said:
> 
> 
> > :roll: Now who's being a woman :lol:
> ...


Your lady tells me half inch shorter you would be.


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

jamman said:


> My ol mucker trickle doesn't like TTS Neil have you noticed :wink:


:lol: Does it really come across like that? :lol:

I'm not a mad fan of cheque book builds either... [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

neilc said:


> Thanks Brian , I think we are singing off the same hymm sheet


Ahh Choir boys... that explains a lot  :lol:

Only kidding, I'm happy for you Neil and it'll be a nice, modestly modded V6 I'm sure. The QS hints will be interesting to see as there doesn't seem to be many around.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

jamman said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Tritium said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: thanks James - doing overtime tonight I can take that thought with me.

@Trickle
Humpf and I thought you'd bite :? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

When will they finish putting the bits on the car ?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Matt B said:


> When will they finish putting the bits on the car ?


Probably by the end of the week Matt , but its the seats that will take the time as Recaro are saying up to another 2 weeks to wait [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

neilc said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > When will they finish putting the bits on the car ?
> ...


Surely you can get the car back with the rest done and fit the seats yourself? It's not exactly hard :roll:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

One of the best looking wheels for the TT those! but I am biased of course


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

I can't make my mind up about the alloys.

Just makes me think of drug dealers :?


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah man rocks and ho's [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

E3 YOB said:


> yeah man rocks and ho's [smiley=dude.gif]


Hoe's?

http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Gua ... es-006.jpg


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

We walked in the cold air - 
Freezing breath on the window pain
Lying waiting

A man in the dark in the picture frame
So mystic and soulful.
A voice reaching out and a piercing cry

It stays with you until
The feeling is gone
only you and I
This means nothing to me

This means nothing to me

Oh Vienna -


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

:lol: I never leave home without them.

Lol - Did it make you sick the thought of how much that phone call just cost you  Thanks mate..

"Your abroad? f&ck that i'm off" cheers mate love you too :roll:


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> We walked in the cold air -
> Freezing breath on the window pain
> Lying waiting
> 
> ...


Choon.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Garth said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Matt B said:
> ...


The interior is out at the moment as its having a rear seat delete kit made up too. So makes no sense to put it in drive 7 hour round trip then to take it out again really.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

E3 YOB said:


> One of the best looking wheels for the TT those! but I am biased of course


Wow they look great , I had forgotten you had the same wheels  I cant wait to see them on now. C'mon TTS where are my pics.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

It's just now an elite club now Neil [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I think they will look really smart given the colour of your car


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I like the colour


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> I like the colour


You wally :lol:


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> I like the colour


Red's gay...


----------



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

E3 YOB said:


> One of the best looking wheels for the TT those! but I am biased of course


Love the motor mate  Wheels look spot on


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Some pics of my rear suspension setup and my new Forge front brake kit on the car. Still waiting for the Recaros to arrive from Germany though [smiley=bigcry.gif] And I have also taken this opportunity to add a few details to the car including clear front lenses , body coloured induction kit , and front and rear strut braces too just to add some subtle design features.


















Hopefully should have some pics of it all together by the end of the week  Cant wait :!:

Neil


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

rear brace, where from pictures please


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Rich196 said:


> rear brace, where from pictures please


Its a TT shop item and painted by their local bodyshop , should have pics of that tomorrow


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking good Neil . Bet you can't wait to get her back can you.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The V6 already has additional bracing that the 225 coupes don't have.
Even with the OEM bracing there is still some chassis twist however, as I found out when cornering hard at 70 at a VMAX event.
Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

1sttt said:


> Looking good Neil . Bet you can't wait to get her back can you.


Cant wait is not the word !! With both the TT and the S3 being fettled at the moment I am car less [smiley=bigcry.gif] Well other than the 12 cars I have for sale :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> The V6 already has additional bracing that the 225 coupes don't have.
> Even with the OEM bracing there is still some chassis twist however, as I found out when cornering hard at 70 at a VMAX event.
> Steve


I couldn't believe how heavy the TT shop rear brace was  Must do something compared to the fake QS item


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

neilc said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > The V6 already has additional bracing that the 225 coupes don't have.
> ...


Link..or it's not true..
Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


Patience Young Jedi :wink: I am working on pics and more info.


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Looking good! Can't wait to see the next instalment of updates and pics.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Got some more pics from TTS and all I can say is WOW I love it , really love the wheels and the way it sits. And the bakes just look awesome behind them. The guys are now just fitting my rear seat delete kit and still got a bit of a wait for the Recaro's but shouldn't be long now before I get it back. I cant wait !


























































Cheers

Neil


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Rear camber looks insane 

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


>


The car blends well with the roof RSJs very stealth. :wink:

I'm down there Saturday might take it out for a thrash......


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

kazinak said:


> Rear camber looks insane
> 
> Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


Alignment not done yet Kaz :lol:

And James if you touch my car you will never see your £22 again :lol: :wink:


----------



## TexasTT (Feb 18, 2011)

As a fellow Dolomite Grey owner, this looks amazing. Your giving me some inspiration to mod mine [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > Rear camber looks insane
> ...


Like a race car in the red :wink:


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Did you have to roll the car to show off the exhaust Neil?

So can I have my TT back now you've finished playing with it bitch?

Brian :-*

Looking mighty fine Neil. But why did you have to do this to me [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Took me ages to think up my latest sig.- now you've spoilt it...


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Tritium said:


> Did you have to roll the car to show off the exhaust Neil?
> 
> So can I have my TT back now you've finished playing with it bitch?
> 
> ...


Ha ha well I hope they didn't roll it to fit the exhaust :lol: Yeah its looking great, cant wait to see the interior finished too will look really subtle but mean as a package.


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

neilc said:


>


Looking good. Interested to hear how the Bluflame sounds :twisted:

Did you go staggered with the 3SDM's? I did ask earlier in the thread but never got a reply :roll:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

PeTTe-N said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Me too Pette , no they are 8.5 x 18 all round with 235/40/18 tyres.  Hope the BBS's are all ok.


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

Looks amazing Neil! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Stuart.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Nogaro TT said:


> Looks amazing Neil! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Stuart.


Thanks Stuart , really looking forward to seeing the interior finished too


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

neilc said:


> Nogaro TT said:
> 
> 
> > Looks amazing Neil! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


You must've spent a small fortune!!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Nogaro TT said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Nogaro TT said:
> ...


Tell me about it but I really wanted a quality TT with some really subtle but aggressive touchs and this does not come cheap. But hey you only live once and all that and I have plans to make this a show and shine car so needs to be very good indeed.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Coming on well you defo don't hang about mate 8)


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Neil that looks superb! Can't wait to see it in the flesh


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Mind you I am really liking the Seat Arosa Auto that Daves lent me :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Ruffmeister said:


> Neil that looks superb! Can't wait to see it in the flesh


Cheers Dan , me too ! Probably wont pick it up until later next week until the Recaros are in.



YELLOW_TT said:


> Coming on well you defo don't hang about mate 8)


The quick decisions are normally the best ones I find. Bad side is its cost me a fortune [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

neilc said:


> Hope the BBS's are all ok.


Yep, got them squirrelled away in the garage till I've saved a bit for a proper refurb. :wink: 
Last month, aswell as buying these off you, I had a remap for the track day that never happened :lol: and did the full weekends at Silverstone and Hungary F1 races, so funds are scarce at the mo [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Any reason you didn't go with staggered for the QS inspired V6?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Neil she looks amazing...the wheels look spot on, and the killer brakes look refreshingly different to red porky calipers...and she sits so nice. Cannot wait to see the interior developments. I think this is definitely one of my fav TT's on here. Class....so you going to do show and shine....wax on wax off Daniel son. 

Damien.


----------



## joonian (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow, this looks seriously amazing.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks amazing Neil, best colour IMO withou a doubt..... [smiley=sweetheart.gif] ....... [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

merlin c said:


> Looks amazing Neil, best colour IMO withou a doubt..... [smiley=sweetheart.gif] ....... [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Couldn't agree more- even better with red leather ...
Wot? Mines dolomite grey with red leather - daymn ah new there was a reason for the lorvve. 

Brian

Ps nightshift merlin? Or prepping like me to start Friday?


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Her stance is looking spot on, whats the drop and how is the ground clearance.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

stevebeechTA said:


> Her stance is looking spot on, whats the drop and how is the ground clearance.


The drop is around 35mm only but still looks pretty low so ground clearance should be ok ( fingers crossed)



joonian said:


> Wow, this looks seriously amazing.


Cheers 



PeTTe-N said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Hope the BBS's are all ok.
> ...


Yes the guys at TTS thought the 9.5x18 rear would scrape the inner arch so went safe with the 8.5x18.



TTSPORT666 said:


> Neil she looks amazing...the wheels look spot on, and the killer brakes look refreshingly different to red porky calipers...and she sits so nice. Cannot wait to see the interior developments. I think this is definitely one of my fav TT's on here. Class....so you going to do show and shine....wax on wax off Daniel son.
> 
> Damien.


Thanks Damien , I am loving the way she looks , just subtle but mean and as an addedd bonus I have just got me a set of Tarox rear discs too to set of the rears.


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Spot on [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
Enough said . Well not quite no wonder Dave hasn't got back to me he is too busy taking pics for you .


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

TexasTT said:


> As a fellow Dolomite Grey owner, this looks amazing. Your giving me some inspiration to mod mine [smiley=cheers.gif]


Don't just sit there posting get out and mod it then


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Looking good Neil I hope you are planning to bring it along to the RR day now. Is it on springs or coil overs ?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Neils new baby is on b14 coilies.... 

Damien.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

That looks stunning Neil!!

I have been looking at similar wheels, think you have just made my mind up


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

1sttt said:


> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> Enough said . Well not quite no wonder Dave hasn't got back to me he is too busy taking pics for you .


Dave is at the olympics ( Not competing I hasten to add :lol: )


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I think Dave's TTRS is competing in the mens 100 metres final..... :lol:

Damien.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

looks mint, looking forward to seeing it finished. 8)


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Nice colour, nice wheels. Well done.


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

Car looks great! Nice choice of wheels. Makes me want some coil overs in my life looking at these pics.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TT-Rossco said:


> Car looks great! Nice choice of wheels. Makes me want some coil overs in my life looking at these pics.


Then you need to go get some my friend , makes the world of difference 



ian222 said:


> Nice colour, nice wheels. Well done.


Thanks Ian 



malstt said:


> looks mint, looking forward to seeing it finished. 8)


Thanks Mal , me too cant wait to see it all complete.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Looking spot on Neil, wheels suit it soooooo much


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well I have just watched my QS drive off with its new owner , a sad day for me really as I have lavished love on that car. i actually felt quite upset watching it drive off  but I suppose I can console myself with my new V6 and the BT S3


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Tough one Neil...  Im sure the new owner will enjoy her as you did. And be proud to know you built the best qs in the country.

Nice you have your new bug to cheer you up and look forward to. 

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Tough one Neil...  Im sure the new owner will enjoy her as you did. And be proud to know you built the best qs in the country.
> 
> Nice you have your new bug to cheer you up and look forward to.
> 
> Damien.


Yeah that's the consolation Damien. I really loved that car though and its only just really sunk in as he drove off. But I will be seeing it soon at the local meet as he lives locally.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

When you have carefully modded a car to that extent, you will always have a special bond with it Neil. You have created an amazing machine for other people ,owners in years to come to cherish.  Still really tough to see her drive away? And wonder if you did the right thing? Im sure you have, and your TTv6 will be as good a car as your qs if not different. 

Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

We have spoken at length about this and I still can't understand why you got rid but at the end of the day if you don't like the engine you don't like the engine. 

Was down at the TTS today and the wheels look good on the car.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Actually strike that because you have got that S3, I'm lost why you didn't 2871 the qS run that on the track and have the V6 as your daily.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

:lol: Uncle James does not approve...  [smiley=stop.gif]

It will be sad not to see you on track in an iconic bug though Neil. :?

Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TTSPORT666 said:


> :lol: Uncle James does not approve...  [smiley=stop.gif]
> 
> Damien.


I regard Neil as a good friend so I will speak as I feel and know that it wont upset him too much I hope.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Actually strike that because you have got that S3, I'm lost why you didn't 2871 the qS run that on the track and have the V6 as your daily.


One word my friend , money. The S3 owes me a third of what the QS did and in theory with a few thousand spent should be as capable too.

And its not that I didnt like the 1.8T as such just that you never got that feeling of joy when just pootling like you do with a V6 or V8 for instance. You cant argue with the QS's abilities thats for sure. A wonderful machine and I do miss it already. But I know that the V6 will be an awesome machine too for daily use and will suit my needs perfectly with the 400BHP S3 as a tracktoy.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I know James i was not having a dig buddy. 

I understand where Neil is coming from. If my other car did not have a musical engine, i would find it hard to have just one car sounding like a toyota avensis on tickover.

Damien.


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

I drove past you in the TT shop on friday just gone, i was popping into see a customer and i had to drive back to have a second look..... this ones a beaut. i havnt seen this colour before, and ive seen 2 in the last week. in my opinion this colour could quite possibly be the best. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Charlesuk said:


> I drove past you in the TT shop on friday just gone, i was popping into see a customer and i had to drive back to have a second look..... this ones a beaut. i havnt seen this colour before, and ive seen 2 in the last week. in my opinion this colour could quite possibly be the best. 8) 8) 8)


Many thanks Charles  Dolomite rules :-*


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

i should have stopped and had a word, but that would have costed me at least a milltek.... and ive stopped flashing and trying to talk to other TT owners like im some sort of weirdo, bedford seems to have alot of TT owners but not enthusiasts.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

neilc said:


> Dolomite rules :-*


Ahmen to that. I got mine just over a year ago and thought it was a subtle but astounding colour. Many don't like 'grey' because of the words conertations - but it kinda goes with my changing hair colour! :lol:

You've done me a great favour in showing your V6 in its new format Neil. It's made me really step up the pace of sorting my P38 out to sell and invest the proceeds on Vickie now. Just need to convince someone indoors of the value that investment might bring- going to be a close call methinks :lol:

Brian


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Charlesuk said:


> i should have stopped and had a word, but that would have costed me at least a milltek.... and ive stopped flashing and trying to talk to other TT owners like im some sort of weirdo, bedford seems to have alot of TT owners but not enthusiasts.


I have to agree Charles.... I am afraid you have a small percentage of TTmk1 drivers who drive the car cause they are enthusiasts. And then you get the larger percentage who drive them cause they think they look cool, and it will make their dick look larger, and that they will be irresistible to the opposite sex. And consequently have no invested interest in the actual car itself. Or even know or care how or where to fill the windscreen wash bottle?? 
So when you respectfully wave or flash your lights enthusiastically they think...."whats that prick want??" I gave up after 2 months of TT ownership. And reserve my banter for TTOC club days and shows. :?

With my alfa you always got a wave or acknowledgement....  It was nice.... Partially because to own an alfa you have to be a committed enthusiast...  You don't run an alfa you support it. 

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Charlesuk said:
> 
> 
> > because to own an alfa you should be committed to a mental health asylum
> ...


Yep I agree :lol: :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

neilc said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Charlesuk said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: I'l let you have that one Neil.... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## safariTT (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks a lot for listing all the goodies. It will be a great reference!



neilc said:


> ......
> Alloys to be fitted with 235/40/18 Goodyear Eagle F1 Assymetric 2 tyres
> Bilstein PSS Coilovers
> Superpro Wishbone Bushes
> ...


Sent from TT using iDrive


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> I am afraid you have a small percentage of TTmk1 drivers who drive the car cause they are enthusiasts. And then you get the larger percentage who drive them cause they think they look cool, and it will make their dick look larger


... I'm not sure which camp I fall into on this one ... :?

... although Mrs. Bandit assures me that it _*definitely*_ hasn't made it look larger ...  



> So when you respectfully wave or flash your lights enthusiastically they think...."whats that prick want??" I gave up after 2 months of TT ownership.
> Damien.


... It is a shame that there isn't more of a camaraderie though ... the Mk1 is still a pretty exclusive car, and they're at an age where for what you pay to buy and own one you have to be _interested_ in owning a TT surely? I mean for the same money (or less!) there are plenty of much newer hot hatches which have massive tuning potential out there ... I can't fully understand why you would buy one unless you had some degree of enthusiasm or appreciation for it- before buying mine I had always assumed there would be an ethic similar to the golf and classic VW owners ... :?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well finally Recaro say my seats have been dispatched from Germany and should be with me by the end of the week. 8)


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

Lol postal strike in Germany at the mo mate afraid you will be waiting even longer sorry to say.

Ps all of the above is a lie.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Good news Neil..... Think its time for you to kick back, light a fat Cuban cigar and say the illusive words in retro 80's stylie....."I love it when a plan comes together". [smiley=pimp2.gif]

Hows the seat delete coming along? Or you waiting for your recaro's before showing us your lovely inside makeover... 

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah waiting for the seats to go in then some pics , the seat delete is done and strut brace in as well. Cant wait to get driving


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

Quite looking forward to seeing the finished pics Neil (I know, I know I was a little negative to start with :lol: )

The one thing I love about the QS is the colour coded Recaros so be interesting to see how the Dolomite backs look.

8)


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

hi neil long time no hear but at last i have read through this thread, and all i can say is you cant beat having cc under ya bonnet and i think its the way to go. yes its nice having 350bhp but out of a 1.8 i would be craping myself everytime i took it out waiting for it to go pop. lilla and i think this is the way we are going to go and find a nice v6 tt,
so get looking for us bud.
your qs was a outstanding car and im sure the new owner will love the car as much as you did.
james wonder how long it will be bfour you go this route  
one of my worries is i always see so many of them in tts for repairs mmmmmmmm
see you all soon 
vince


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

millepeed said:


> james wonder how long it will be bfour you go this route
> vince


Errr nope never in a million years nothing wrong at all with them but not for me, just don't press my buttons :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

But I do..beep beep..
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> But I do..beep beep..
> Steve


If you want to have a little battle I'm up for it but it will end in tears and they wont be mine. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Remember your lovely lady let slip just how much my posts wound you up at the last RR do :wink: :-*


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > But I do..beep beep..
> ...


I would say, inspired me to push further.. :-* 
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> I would say, inspired me to push further.. :-*
> Steve


The oil/spark plug tip voodoo doll comes out. back OT now I think :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

millepeed said:


> hi neil long time no hear but at last i have read through this thread, and all i can say is you cant beat having cc under ya bonnet and i think its the way to go. yes its nice having 350bhp but out of a 1.8 i would be craping myself everytime i took it out waiting for it to go pop. lilla and i think this is the way we are going to go and find a nice v6 tt,
> so get looking for us bud.
> your qs was a outstanding car and im sure the new owner will love the car as much as you did.
> james wonder how long it will be bfour you go this route
> ...


Hey Vince , long time indeed hope you have been keeping well mate and funnily enough the QS's new home is in Kings Lynn 8) 
Would love to find you a V6 mate , just give me the nod. Maybe have a proper chat at the next local meet.

Neil


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Lol lol lol lol - would you file it? Or hit it with hammer into small tiny pieces!! Ass ole..... [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

neilc said:


> millepeed said:
> 
> 
> > hi neil long time no hear but at last i have read through this thread, and all i can say is you cant beat having cc under ya bonnet and i think its the way to go. yes its nice having 350bhp but out of a 1.8 i would be craping myself everytime i took it out waiting for it to go pop. lilla and i think this is the way we are going to go and find a nice v6 tt,
> ...


Hey Vince , long time indeed hope you have been keeping well mate and funnily enough the QS's new home is in Kings Lynn 8) 
Would love to find you a V6 mate , just give me the nod. Maybe have a proper chat at the next local meet.

I m surprised at you Neil... The V6 Trader.. I mean trater!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well Rich I do also have an S3 BT which is in the process of having a 2871 turbo fitted and uprated headwork done too so will still have a BT in my life. Just really fancied a V6 as a daily driver


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Good to have back Rich


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

YIPPEE The Recaro seats have arrived at TTS


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

neilc said:


> YIPPEE The Recaro seats have arrived at TTS


Won't be long now then, how quickly can they get them fitted?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

About ten minutes only 4 bolts each chair.

Looking good for tomorrow Neil bet you can't wait.

Might come down and you can "try" and keep up on the way home.

Enjoy the drive my friend.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well Dave said TTS are really busy [smiley=bigcry.gif] But I said now look here young man get the car ready for Friday or else :lol:










































Now I have seen the gloss black rears of the seats , not sure I am going to go colour coded now. Looks ace I reckon


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Niiiiccee!! I quite like them in the gloss black


----------



## K3GNM (Jun 28, 2011)

They look the Business mate, how much are they then?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

K3GNM said:


> They look the Business mate, how much are they then?


About £600 a seat then add on colour choices and frames and runners. So in other words a lot [smiley=bigcry.gif] Worth it though


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

neilc said:


>


Nice, really nice 8) 
Looks like they still need to sort that rear camber though


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Pette , not done yet , final touches tomorrow


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

Looking good Neil, I think the backs look good in the black too, bet you can't wait. 8)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

noidea said:


> Looking good Neil, I think the backs look good in the black too, bet you can't wait. 8)


Your not wrong ,with both of my cars off the road at once its been a pain !


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Seats look pretty mate


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

jamman said:


> millepeed said:
> 
> 
> > james wonder how long it will be bfour you go this route
> ...


bollards i got beat to it : beep beep : you love it 
vince
sunning himself in the south of france


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Seats look pretty mate


Cheers james , cant wait to get my butt back in a Pole Position ! That Seat Arosa seat doesn't quite cut it


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

They do look great it's about the only good thing the qS bought into the TT world :lol:

You could have had those bloody seats, runners etc delivered to your unit Neil we could have put them together in an afternoon and saved you a few hundred quid.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> They do look great it's about the only good thing the qS bought into the TT world :lol:
> 
> You could have had those bloody seats, runners etc delivered to your unit Neil we could have put them together in an afternoon and saved you a few hundred quid.


Now now enough of the QS bashing young james :wink:

Well that would be a great idea but TTS are free fitting for me 

P.s Dave says I have spent enough with him :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> TTS are free fitting for me
> 
> P.s Dave says I have spent enough with him :lol:


Yeah and I've got a 12 foot penis Dave doesnt do nothing for free you just don't haggle as good as me.

I make a rule that if Dave is smiling I'm paying too much.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jamman said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > TTS are free fitting for me
> ...


If Dave is smiling, it's cos he has made you " bend over and touch your toes"
Steve


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Your dog needs to pull in your lead James this thread is becoming all co*k and bull. :wink:

Neil, you'll have to easy on the loud pedal when you haul ass in the TT - after all the brown trouser moments in the loan car. Nice pic of the car behind the new cheek clamps, who sat on it? Big dick? :lol:

Brian

Jealous reeally :-*


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> If Dave is smiling, it's cos he has made you " bend over and touch your toes"
> Steve


Autograph invented that philosophy :lol:

Neil when you are at TTS ask Dave about V6RUL :wink:

Boing goes nelly :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Ladies , stop it now :roll: :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> Ladies , stop it now :roll: :wink:


Steve can take it he's used to it :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Those seats are going to look lush Neil LUSH


----------



## K3GNM (Jun 28, 2011)

neilc said:


> K3GNM said:
> 
> 
> > They look the Business mate, how much are they then?
> ...


£600 each, that's not bad at all... Think I'll place an order for my 4.2 turbo project


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

jamman said:


> Those seats are going to look lush Neil LUSH


Yes indeed. 
Shame this old fart here has trouble getting out of my TT after hard night-shift otherwise...I would have some.
Mind you your pic shows the Recaro's on a swivel base Neil.....Hmmmmmmm I wonder?

Brian


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Tritium said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Those seats are going to look lush Neil LUSH
> ...


Got to be honest Brian I thought the same but you just get used to it very quickly.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

K3GNM said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > K3GNM said:
> ...


Just bear in mind thats £600 for the basic seat then £100 for the insert colour and nearly £200 for each set of runners too.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Only one more day to go now  cant wait for the drive home :!:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Awesome stuff Neil. The pp's look the buis.  I would have gotten rid of that chavy white recaro inscript though?  I'm sure its possible with the right product. The black polished backs look lovely. Its almost not necessary to colour code? 

Friday sure is going to be like christmas day for you Neil. 

And James there is a lot more magic to the qs than you think? It ain't just the seats. But sadly you will never understand or know. 

Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TTSPORT666 said:


> And James there is a lot more magic to the qs than you think? It ain't just the seats. But sadly you will never understand or know.
> 
> Damien.


Damien I like you too much to wind you up so I'm not going to :wink: :-*

PS Do not start a sentence with and


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> And James there is a lot more magic to the qs than you think? It ain't just the seats.


Like what?
:roll:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Awesome stuff Neil. The pp's look the buis.  I would have gotten rid of that chavy white recaro inscript though?  I'm sure its possible with the right product. The black polished backs look lovely. Its almost not necessary to colour code?
> 
> Friday sure is going to be like christmas day for you Neil.
> 
> ...


Hey Damien , Going to leave the black polished backs now I have seen them , I like them , really can't wait for tomorrow as away for 3 days on Saturday to a posh hotel so going in the rusty green arosa wouldn't look good :lol:


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Garth said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > And James there is a lot more magic to the qs than you think? It ain't just the seats.
> ...


a black roof!!!


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Danny1 said:


> Garth said:
> 
> 
> > TTSPORT666 said:
> ...


An alcantra steering wheel and gearknob, the seat delete and don't forget the black mirror housings too :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

jamman said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > And James there is a lot more magic to the qs than you think? It ain't just the seats. But sadly you will never understand or know.
> ...


And i appreciate and understand what you said. And i always have to defend the qs honor...  And i think i am actually finding it hard to start a sentance with "And" now.. 

Nice one Neil. Glad you are keeping them black just makes sense...  Can't wait to see project v6 qs in the metal one day. Looking forward to the seat delete pics....hint hint... 

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I hereby pronounce that this thread will not turn into a QS bashing zone :roll: :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

You notice how calm and collected i remained to all the qs bashing....never once did i mention the word quattro GMBH or the improved gear ratio's or even the word exclusivity. 

Damien.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

TTSPORT666 said:


> You notice how calm and collected i remained to all the qs bashing....never once did i mention the word quattro GMBH or the improved gear ratio's or even the word exclusivity.
> 
> Damien.


You should have mentioned slow :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
And such shitty suspension that you need to buy Bilsteins to "fix" it. But hey, magical is ok - its more mysterious


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

:lol: :lol: All i can say to that Matt is even Claudia schiffer needs to powder her nose.... 

Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Needs lowering (on to me)


----------



## K3GNM (Jun 28, 2011)

jamman said:


> Needs lowering (on to me)


And a full going over... As in detailing! :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I have had the pleasure of meeting Claudia , and to be honest found her just a little sweaty :?


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

neilc said:


> I have had the pleasure of meeting Claudia , and to be honest found her just a little sweaty :?


she would be if i got to have my way with her :lol: that or really bored and unfullfilled :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I would give her a special snow foaming


----------



## K3GNM (Jun 28, 2011)

I would tell her she is a life long member of TTOC now and tell her she must use the back doors when entering :wink:


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah,I wouldn't mind greasing her nipples and sealing her undercarriage


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> :lol: :lol: All i can say to that Matt is even Claudia schiffer needs to powder her nose....


That's because like all supermodels, she's a bit ropey without the makeup. Much the same as a qS is without mods... 
:grin: :roll:


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Any pics of the finished article yet Neil? Come on, hurry up we're all drooling here waiting to see the interior


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

PeTTe-N said:


> Any pics of the finished article yet Neil? Come on, hurry up we're all drooling here waiting to see the interior


Ahhhhhhh , don't mention it Pette , tts haven't got the seats in yet !!! So haven't left home yet [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

neilc said:


> PeTTe-N said:
> 
> 
> > Any pics of the finished article yet Neil? Come on, hurry up we're all drooling here waiting to see the interior
> ...


I don't think I can take the suspense any longer, please don't say it will be Monday [smiley=bigcry.gif] Two days ago Jammin said it was a 10 minute job ..... what are they doing? Busy working on paying customers cars I guess :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Probably right mate , the biggest issue is I am away for 3 days from tomorrow then have a busy three days at work after that meaning it would be next friday before I could go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Get yourself over there and get them screwed in, it'll make your weekend away


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

PeTTe-N said:


> Get yourself over there and get them screwed in, it'll make your weekend away


Now ringing them to suggest that :!: :lol:


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Sooooo, did you go and screw your car?? :lol:


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Think he must still be there working on it :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well boys and girls I have just got back and first impressions are that I am over the moon.  The boys at TTS have surpassed themselves again and the quality of the work they have put in and the setup is first class. I am going to list my thoughts on each area below just to give a clear view on each modification that has been done.

Looks :

Well what can I say it is exactly as I wanted it to look , subtle but mean and I love the squat stance too. For me a great looking MK1. I had a specific idea of what I wanted to create when I started and this is it.

Handling and suspension :

Now I am going to do something dangerous here and compare this newly fettled TT to a car I have previously owned which I am sure some of you will disagree with but hey ho. The car I am talking about is the mighty RS4 B7 V8 , that car had a wonderful balance that enabled it to flow down a road feeling so unfussed but at the sime time at huge speed. And to say I am shocked at this revelation but the TT somehow feels very much the same , I took the curvy way home and I am amazed at how this thing handles , it has a really natural feel and you can actually feel whats happening through your bum and somehow seems to be better balanced than the QS :? That car used to attack a road , perhaps down to the weight difference maybe.

Brakes :

Well again what can you say , look awesome and stop amazingly well too. Slight grumble the yellow stuff pads squeal a bit in town when cold.

Performance and noise :

Firstly the noise is simply awesome with a lovely guttural note which ends up being a proper bellow at higher revs , the window shall now remain down whilst I own the car. Power wise again very impressed TBH , the map , exhaust and induction have allowed the engine to breathe properly and it goes really well , ok not quite BT fast but a match for a stage 2 mapped up 225 no problem all whilst sounding great.

Interior :

The seats look great and in combo with the seat delete and colour coded strut brace give the interior a classy but sporty feel that I am again over the moon with.

Hope you guys like it as much as I do


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Very nice and quite jealous too! Flat bottom steering wheel next?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

neilc said:


> Slight grumble the yellow stuff pads squeal a bit in town when cold.


I have these pads and mine are fine, shame you have squeal.

Looks nice though.


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

Looks amazing Neil!!  8)


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

neilc said:


>


Bloody hell, that Red QS looks the biz :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

One word - AWESOME 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

8) 
The rocker cover lets it down.. :wink: 
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

[smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Neil spot on.... What a beast. I think i prefer this project a tiny bit to your QS....its so personal what you have created. The colour is perfect, "very concept car" Really interesting what you said about the RS4 comparison. The VTDA looks awesome in the engine bay...you happy with it?  Well done Neil you should be rightly proud of your design and creation. And well done the TT shop, Dave and the lads have done a mighty fine job.  Really enjoyed this thread. And i think it has been quite a positive advertisement for the beasty v6 TTmk1. And its potential.

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks guys for all the great comments  I am really happy with this car , the looks , the noise and the handling all just combine to put a big smile on my face 

Yeah Damien , I owe you for that induction kit recomendation , simply awesome !

And Steve , got to draw the mods to a close at some point :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Steve has been trying to shift that dodgy rocker cover for ages Neil :wink:

Car looks great Neil enjoy it.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Just read your posting Neil and I am really pleased for you. An excellent car colour (bias) and mods. One word - sweet.

Enjoy

Brian


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Looks good Neil, as long as you are happy with it then that's what is important


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Matt B said:


> Looks good Neil, as long as you are happy with it then that's what is important


Cheers Matt , yep I love it and with the 400BHP BT S3 as a weekender and track toy I am chuffed TBH.



Tritium said:


> Just read your posting Neil and I am really pleased for you. An excellent car colour (bias) and mods. One word - sweet.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Brian


Thanks Brian , Dolomite rules 



jamman said:


> Steve has been trying to shift that dodgy rocker cover for ages Neil :wink:
> 
> Car looks great Neil enjoy it.


And James , many thanks for all your help and advice over this one my friend. A true friend , cheers


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Nice car Neil  I think it needs one of Charlies R8 shiftgates  I didnt win the lotto so I couldnt buy your old car [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

DDcrash said:


> Nice car Neil  I think it needs one of Charlies R8 shiftgates  I didnt win the lotto so I couldnt buy your old car [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I have one at work I could use but quite like the OE one , and I am sure if you won the lotto then the QS's new owner would sell it to you :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> And James , many thanks for all your help and advice over this one my friend. A true friend , cheers


My advice was buy a red qS :wink:

All joking aside enjoy mate she's looking good.

And [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

looking good mate enjoy 8)


----------



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

Very very nice Neil - I'm sure you'll have lots of fun with it


----------



## K3GNM (Jun 28, 2011)

Very nice Neil! A great choice in what you have chosen to make this car what it is - love the seats!!!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

K3GNM said:


> Very nice Neil! A great choice in what you have chosen to make this car what it is - love the seats!!!





Borisp said:


> Very very nice Neil - I'm sure you'll have lots of fun with it





stevebeechTA said:


> looking good mate enjoy 8)


Thanks guys  Well I am off to a posh hotel for 3 days tomorrow for my wifes birthday so this is just going to be the icing on the cake for the weekend 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Try not to ruin the weekend by talking to much about your other "4 wheeled" lady's... :lol:

Just kidding....have a great weekend the both of you. 

Damien.


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

Love the colour and seats!


----------



## j_ritchie (Oct 23, 2010)

Looks great Neil, Dolomite grey is such a great colour really looks awesome. So is it going to see a track or are you keeping it purely for the road, surely you need to experience it at least once on track? I'm not sure if I can wait for how fast 2 so if you are heading for some laps before then let me know.

PS get in contact withe StevIedTT and get your plastic bolts in the engine bay replaced for his stainless ones, they look great, are top quality and totally finish off the engine bay.

Have a fun weekend.


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Congrats Neil. The car is looking great! Bet the drive home was fun 

Have a good weekend


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

The Tt shop boys have done a great job Neil , hope you gave them a beer for all there hardwork . Car is looking great bud.
What else are you going to do to it then or have you finished now?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

1sttt said:


> What else are you going to do to it then or have you finished now?


All done now , no desire for extra power ( Yet ) :wink:



Ruffmeister said:


> Congrats Neil. The car is looking great! Bet the drive home was fun
> 
> Have a good weekend


Cheers Dan , look forward to showing you the car soon 



j_ritchie said:


> Looks great Neil, Dolomite grey is such a great colour really looks awesome. So is it going to see a track or are you keeping it purely for the road, surely you need to experience it at least once on track? I'm not sure if I can wait for how fast 2 so if you are heading for some laps before then let me know.
> 
> PS get in contact withe StevIedTT and get your plastic bolts in the engine bay replaced for his stainless ones, they look great, are top quality and totally finish off the engine bay.
> 
> Have a fun weekend.


Hey Justin , thanks for the positive comments , well yes I will be doing a couple of trackdays before How Fast but in the S3 as soon as its ready which will be about 3 weeks I reckon , I will keep in touch. Yes and I think I will get some stainless bolts
thanks.


TTSPORT666 said:


> Try not to ruin the weekend by talking to much about your other "4 wheeled" lady's... :lol:
> 
> Just kidding....have a great weekend the both of you.
> 
> Damien.


Me talk about my car , never :lol: :wink:


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

That looks superb Neil, great stance bet it grips the road really well. The guys @ TTS have done a superb job as usual 

My favourite pic 8)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

ryanmtt said:


> That looks superb Neil, great stance bet it grips the road really well. The guys @ TTS have done a superb job as usual
> 
> My favourite pic 8)


Cheers Ryan , look forward to showing you guys at the next local meet. It does handle like you wouldnt believe , just flows down a road. I love it


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

neilc said:


> ryanmtt said:
> 
> 
> > That looks superb Neil, great stance bet it grips the road really well. The guys @ TTS have done a superb job as usual
> ...


Cannot wait to see the beast !!!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

ryanmtt said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > ryanmtt said:
> ...


What about the car :-* :wink:


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

No comment :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Interesting Neil how you say she flows down the road. The v6 engine with its very different power delivery will have a different effect to how she grips and handles through the chassis. Compared to a nervous turbo engine.  Would you describe the v6 power delivery more satisfying Neil? To say a stage 1/2 1.8t engine? 

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Interesting Neil how you say she flows down the road. The v6 engine with its very different power delivery will have a different effect to how she grips and handles through the chassis. Compared to a nervous turbo engine.  Would you describe the v6 power delivery more satisfying Neil? To say a stage 1/2 1.8t engine?
> 
> Damien.


Totally Damien , the QS never flowed like this , it had a more attacking style probably just as effective but just delivered in a different way.

As for power , well yes I reckon this would keep pace with a stage 2 tuned 225 no problems . I say that confidently as I have just taken a Jabbasport stage 2 225 in part ex and used it for over 100 miles. The delivery just cant be compared in my book , not saying the hit of a turbo isnt great cus it is but the swell of torque from the V6 is just more satisfying more of the time.

And now I am off to the hotel , check back in on tuesday.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for that Neil...hmm food for thought. Have a lovely weekend 

Damien.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Interesting Neil how you say she flows down the road. The v6 engine with its very different power delivery will have a different effect to how she grips and handles through the chassis. Compared to a nervous turbo engine.  Would you describe the v6 power delivery more satisfying Neil? To say a stage 1/2 1.8t engine?
> 
> Damien.


LOL


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

What's so funny Matt....  spill the beans? [smiley=book2.gif]

Damien.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Quite like that. 

Wasn't sure on the seats but they look good in. Like the wheels as well. Interior looks in fantastic condition, looks a real minter.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

TTSPORT666 said:


> What's so funny Matt....  spill the beans? [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> Damien.


I am just amused by the fact that the V6 is now the flavour of the month. 
You obviously want one


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Who me??  Na i do really respect and admire what Neil has built here. But my qs is going no where.  If i want a v6 it would be my second car. And at the moment my second car has a classic 5cld 20vt ANN. With 3 inch turbo back pipage, so if i desire to hear engine music i will take her out for a spin. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Matt B said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > What's so funny Matt....  spill the beans? [smiley=book2.gif]
> ...


Glad someone else mentioned that, I definitely got that vibe. lol


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Matt B said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > What's so funny Matt....  spill the beans? [smiley=book2.gif]
> ...


Wouldn't catch me in one Matt :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Matt B said:


> I am just amused by the fact that the V6 is now the flavour of the month.


Not here it isn't..... Thorntons 2 scoops Rum and Raisin with Chocolate truffle is where it's at.

V6 = rose tinted glasses :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Come on James..if your not in a V, your not in vogue..this week..
Steve


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Matt B said:


> I am just amused by the fact that the V6 is now the flavour of the month


Ooops.... i hadnt realised this was a '1.8's only' club.....


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

One thread and some 1.8ers are perturbed? Funny, I thought this was a TT forum with no exclusivity to 1.8 balls out. Smooth and silky is a preferred option for many here 



jamman said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > I am just amused by the fact that the V6 is now the flavour of the month.
> ...


Ha, well believe me James as someone who ran my own farm made ice cream business the V6 is less hassle and more fun and doesnt melt in the sun. ( might give you sticky fingers tho :wink: )
So methinks ist thou' who doe'st wear the rose glasses me mucko! :-* anyway thought you were a movenpick bitch!

Brian


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Brian mate, you think its tough owning a v6 on here.....ive got a qs and the amount of cheeky chappy cheb i get....lol. And the bloody thing has a 1.8t. I might as well have a beemer m3csl... :lol: Now that's a good idea... 

Damien.


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Very nice Neil, love the seats!


----------



## bugsy (Jan 26, 2010)

seriously nice


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

That is a very nice looking car indeed Neil. Glad you are happy with the end result.

Interesting to hear your thoughts on how you find power delivery and handling with the V6. It's refreshing to see a review of the modifications compared to other TT models having had experience with them. Too often people make assumptions having never owned a V6.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Brian mate, you think its tough owning a v6 on here.....ive got a qs and the amount of cheeky chappy cheb i get....lol. And the bloody thing has a 1.8t. I might as well have a beemer m3csl... :lol: Now that's a good idea...
> 
> Damien.


  aww Im feeling pity now Damien..... oh... :? wait a minute ...., 8) sorry... NOT, my mistake. :mrgreen: :-* 
No an M3 wouldn't suit you - all balls out, no grace and none of the TT QS style. I've had too many nobbers in M3's in the rear view mirror baiting me over the years, to have any respect for the turd at the wheel.

Brian


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

:lol: :lol: (the turd at the wheel) love it Brian.

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well a few days into my new car and what do I think. Still hugely impressed and loving the noise and power delivery too. I have now had the front Billies raised 5mm as it was catching on bumps and now it feels so much better and obviously I feel more confident in it knowing I am not beating up my tyres. Still getting quite a bit of squealing in town with the yellow stuff pads :? But hoping that will subside with more use.

I really love the way it just flows down a road , really very satisfying to drive and just seems so unfussed but fast at the same time.

Chuffed


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks very nice Neil  I hope it will be coming to the RR day in October. If the Yellow stuff pads keep giving you bother swap them for Hawk HPS or HP Plus pads if you want a more track day feel . I had have tried both Yellow Stuff & Red Stuff pads a number of times and never really been happy.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Looks great Neil, congratulations!
Are you going to be at ADI Castle Combe?

Cheers


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Get a lot of time to appreciate how good the car is now, you living life in the v6 slow lane  But you have the s3 for anything more than a potter into tow, which I know all about now so exciting times!!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Neil i am not a fan of ebc brake pads... I have had them in the past and had no end of trouble. They eat brake discs, my redstuff years ago warped my oem discs. :?

Car looks amazing. Do you feel the extra weight of the v6 lump while fast cornering? Will you be going performance haldex this time? might be more worthwhile for the v6....  
Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Neil i am not a fan of ebc brake pads... I have had them in the past and had no end of trouble. They eat brake discs, my redstuff years ago warped my oem discs. :?
> 
> Car looks amazing. Do you feel the extra weight of the v6 lump while fast cornering? Will you be going performance haldex this time? might be more worthwhile for the v6....
> Damien.


Hmmm yeah I think I will change these pads TBH , will give it a couple of weeks but not happy with the brake dust either  I really haven't noticed the V6 up front cornering wise Damien , been surprised by that. Really happy with the chassis TBH and cant think how I would improve it 



Rich196 said:


> Get a lot of time to appreciate how good the car is now, you living life in the v6 slow lane  But you have the s3 for anything more than a potter into tow, which I know all about now so exciting times!!


Cheers Rich , yep the S3 is now about to start its new life as a 400BHP car , give it a couple of weeks and it should be ready.



JorgeTTCQ said:


> Looks great Neil, congratulations!
> 
> Are you going to be at ADI Castle Combe?
> 
> Cheers


Cheers , and Yes I will be at ADI will have my own stand


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Great stuff Neil....i think the billy's and the H&R arbs take care of any front weight bias! :wink:

The lads at TTS were saying how awesome your car sounded yesterday. 

Damien.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> Still getting quite a bit of squealing in town with the yellow stuff pads But hoping that will subside with more use.


are the disc one part or two ?when i had tarox on my QS i started with 1 part front disc and as people may remember they squealed like a pig, did everything that awesome recommended but the only cure for me was going 2 part disc :?

ramblings of a fool above


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Great to hear your enjoying the V6 Neil. Looks spot on! Can't wait to see it


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

bigsyd said:


> > Still getting quite a bit of squealing in town with the yellow stuff pads But hoping that will subside with more use.
> 
> 
> are the disc one part or two ?when i had tarox on my QS i started with 1 part front disc and as people may remember they squealed like a pig, did everything that awesome recommended but the only cure for me was going 2 part disc :?
> ...


Hmmmm , these are a two piece disc so really not sure whats causing the noise other than the pads , as mentioned also getting horrendous brake dust too


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

neilc said:


> Hmmmm , these are a two piece disc so really not sure whats causing the noise other than the pads , as mentioned also getting horrendous brake dust too


Were the pads fitted with some copper grease applied to the rear? 
I'm still staggered at how often the "professionals" don't do this. A simple thing to do and almost always prevents brake squeal (always for me)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Garth said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm , these are a two piece disc so really not sure whats causing the noise other than the pads , as mentioned also getting horrendous brake dust too
> ...


So I am told Garth , will give it another few hundred miles and if it continues they will be coming out for a look at :?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Neil

Well it's either bedding in or the pads are just poo (provided there is some copper grease on the back).
What bedding in procedure have you tried?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Matt B said:


> Neil
> 
> Well it's either bedding in or the pads are just poo (provided there is some copper grease on the back).
> What bedding in procedure have you tried?


That's what I thought Matt , as for bedding in well how about slamming the pedal as hard as possible from 150MPH on the way back from Bedford :lol:


----------



## Jakalus (Jul 28, 2011)

Car looks great Neil 

With regards to the pads, I've had red stuff & yellow stuff pads on previous cars and the sheer amount of dust is stupid, and noise wise you are not alone! I thought i had an actual issue with mine at one point until many revealed they had put them on and swiftly taken them out again as just not suitable for day-to-day driving. As far as i remember the Yellow's perform better under *very* hard braking, i.e. on track, so give the car some real abuse and hopefully the squeal will disappear! :twisted:

Perhaps some more 150mph - 0mph tests :lol:

HTH, Jack


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Garth said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm , these are a two piece disc so really not sure whats causing the noise other than the pads , as mentioned also getting horrendous brake dust too
> ...


I had Yellows on my Smart for 1000 miles no amount of copperslip, brake shims and stripping the brakes would stop them squeaking like a rat in a blender. Foul things, gave up in the end and put Hawk pads in and silence, no other changes.

I think my new Brembos will have Brembo pads but they don't squeal at all. best £900 I have spent in ages  









I was looking at the 330mm forge one too as they seem like a great set of brakes but they could not confirm they would fit under my 17" winter wheels


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

When i went to Tarox discs, pads and calipers, there was an issue that the disc had been made to 350mm and the caliper didnt like it and was catching slightly under load. The disc is now a 348mm and all is good.
Steve


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Diveratt said:


> Garth said:
> 
> 
> > neilc said:
> ...


Mmmmm..... theyre nice Kev, discs and calipers for 900? That sounds a bargain mate.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Diveratt said:


> Garth said:
> 
> 
> > neilc said:
> ...


Wow Kev nice, bet thats the best 900 squid you ever spent..... 

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I do like the Brembos for sure and have them on my S3 too. But I think for the money the Forge 6 pistons represent great value for money and offer simply huge stopping power and look cool too. Just wish them pads would stop making my wheels so dirty [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i do hope you didn't take the brand new H&R's off my owld car neil :roll:


----------

